# visa cancelling



## RAMKI_RSR (Mar 26, 2013)

i am working in jabel ali free zone for 3 years 3 months. i have renewed my visa before 3 months only. can i cancel my visa now or is there any minimum time period to cancel my visa pls i need suggestion


----------

